# barque competition



## chefmjg (Apr 26, 2011)

Does any live near lake gaston (bracey va) and go to the battle of bq.  I have relatives that live down and just wondering if anyone here is entering the contest. I have never been I would like to try and go this year.


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in Florida no help here


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it a KCBS event?


----------

